# Cat food 'the secret to stopping cane toads'



## News Bot (Feb 18, 2010)

*Published On:* 18-Feb-10 06:07 PM
*Source:* AFP via NEWS.com.au

AUSTRALIA'S poisonous plague of cane toads finally met its match in a can of cat food.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Bricked (Feb 18, 2010)

cool, lets kill those toads


----------



## gecko-mad (Feb 18, 2010)

awesome, seems so basic.


----------



## kensai (Feb 18, 2010)

Lets all donate cat food to Qld and the NT, every pond looks better with cat food


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 18, 2010)

i still remeber when we used to play golf and basebal with cane toads =)


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Feb 19, 2010)

reading the title i thourght the cat food was posien or something, but ants you say?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Im putting a can of cat food along every aquatic system i know 
on the weekend hahaha


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 19, 2010)

break out the whiskers then!!!!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 19, 2010)

I see this as a pretty useless way of "controlling" toads, a; raising the ant population could have other effects on the environment, b; as soon as the ants die down another billion toads will fill any void in the toad population. At best, it may work to a degree around some specific small control areas.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 19, 2010)

As I live in a cane toad area ,I have noticed over the last ten years the decrease in them ,when my family and I first moved to the area , the toads were everywhere .....these days ,although there is no shortage of them , they seem to be down in numbers ,so hoping thats cause other animals have now been able to tolerate the toad ,besides the keelback ,I have also seen the crows flip the toads over and consume them...wether they are leaving the glands alone ,I am not sure ..but can honestly say we are not as populated with them as we were in 2000.....


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 19, 2010)

The reason for the lack of toads over the last few years has been the lack of rainfall. They will be back to their numbers of the mid to late 90's over the next 12 months after all the rain and flooding we've had.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 19, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> The reason for the lack of toads over the last few years has been the lack of rainfall. They will be back to their numbers of the mid to late 90's over the next 12 months after all the rain and flooding we've had.


well thats a point too Jonno ,.........have to keep an eye on them ...


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 19, 2010)

Wonder if the ants are immune to the toxin? If not wiping out all the ants in an area could cause another problem.


----------

